
Use of Cloth Face Coverings to Help Slow the Spread of Covid-19 - seltzered_
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/diy-cloth-face-coverings.html
======
seltzered_
This is the official CDC page on cloth face masks that I believe got put up
yesterday or today. Over the past couple weeks there have been a number of HN
discussions on this topic, many flagged outright or removed from front page:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=mask&sort=byDate&type=story)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22737062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22737062)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22733249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22733249)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22706216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22706216)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22760634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22760634)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22756773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22756773)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22602592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22602592)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22756773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22756773)

~~~
gingerlime
Why were there flagged or removed? Genuinely curious.

~~~
joveian
The last post I saw on this topic was horrible with a bunch of people with,
I'm guessing, no expertise and no opinion on the topic a month ago certain
that the CDC had made an epic mistake. My sense is that coronavirus
discussions in general have been getting more strongly worded as people are
getting more worried or personally impacted and the topics have already been
discussed at length. Combine that with most news media being mostly
coronavirus news these days and I think many people would prefer that HN be
mostly coronavirus-free.

~~~
gingerlime
That’s interesting. Personally my primary source of news is HN and generally I
find the discussions helpful. Even (or particularly) in polarized cases with
varying opinions, I can kinda get that it’s not simple or clear yet.

~~~
joveian
I also find many of the discussions helpful, however when the language used
becomes particularly charged it is harder to pick out the helpful parts of the
discussion and it discourages many people from contributing. Even if it is
still helpful to have one such discussion, repeating the same arguments in
multiple discussions per day is not helpful. At least to me, it makes sense to
try to focus discussions on the most interesting articles every few days and
not have running coronavirus discussions every day.

If you are interested in the medical side of coronavirus I happened to find
the emcrit.org site recently. I don't know much about them but you can read
discussions from actual doctors about the medical side of treating coronavirus
and some of the different treatment approaches they are using (you will need
to know or learn some medical terminology). E.g. they discussed how "awake
prone" seems to be helpful, although a doctor with a fairly bad case added
that for him sitting up (even at night) seems to be the most helpful.

[https://emcrit.org/](https://emcrit.org/)

The other place I have been checking regularly is Trevor Bedford's (of the
Seattle Flu Project) twitter account where he has posted some interesting
threads on genetic sequencing of the virus and what it reveals about how it is
spreading.

[https://twitter.com/trvrb](https://twitter.com/trvrb)

